# VMWare mouse integration broken after pkg upgrade



## DFB (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p16 with packages and ports up to date, under VMWare Workstation 10.0.03 on Windows 7 x64 SP1.

The system was working fine for months with emulators/open-vm-tools (from ports), but my packages were quite out of date and did a `pkg upgrade`, and that worked except my mouse integration is broken and it's fairly annoying. The mouse works but it's not seamless between Windows and FreeBSD.

My desktop is XFCE4.

I rebuilt and reinstalled open-vm-tools from ports and that didn't help.

Usually when I clicked in the FreeBSD VM, the cursor will snap to the right and another click fixes it, but sometimes it takes a number of clicks for the mouse to behave.

I tried using Driver vmmouse in xorg.conf, didn't help. Here's my xorg.conf, which works fine with multiple monitors, etc - no problems with video, just mouse:

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "dbe"
    Load  "dri"
    Load  "dri2"
    Load  "extmod"
    Load  "record"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "vmmouse"
    Option       "Protocol" "auto"
    Option       "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"     # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "vmware"
    VendorName  "VMware"
    BoardName   "SVGA II Adapter"
    BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
        Modes     "2400x1000"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Any ideas? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## DFB (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's the relevant section of /etc/rc.conf:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
#gdm_enable="YES"
#gnome_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemctl_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="NO"
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
```


----------

